# Storing Mixed Celsius in Sprayer



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Hello, all -

Question: Is it OK to store mixed Celsius in a sprayer bottle throughout the season?

Celsius and water only - no other chemicals or product added.

My lawn doesn't have the same weed issues it used to have... So, I don't use much at all when I mix up a gallon.

Thanks!

Edit: edited to clarify;


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Label states


Don't mix a gallon I now only mix 32 oz at a time.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Label states
> 
> 
> Don't mix a gallon I now only mix 32 oz at a time.


Just curious. What are you mixing it in? You have like a 1 gallon pump sprayer or something? Just curious.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Thanks for both of y'all's replies.

However, I'm still having difficulty seeing where the instructions argue for/against storage in the applicator tank... The label gives instructions for cleaning, assuming you want to use the applicator device with another product... but, no direct answer to the question I'm describing.

walk1355 - Yes, exactly - just a little hand sprayer I have.

The scenario in question (my scenario) involves using a 100% new pump sprayer, adding the appropriate amount of Celsius/water, and then leaving it within the sprayer for continued use over the course of our growing months.

Another way to word my question: is long-term storage of already-mixed-Celsius (within a pump sprayer) bad for the efficacy of the product? Assuming storage in a cool place (not dry, because it would already be mixed in with the proper amount of water).

Edit: edited to clarify;


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks but my question was die @CenlaLowell


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Label states
> ...


A trigger sprayer from sprayers plus. It only holds 32 oz


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


@CenlaLowell can you provide a link?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/503-handi-sprayer-weed-bug-e-liminator/


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


That is a cool sprayer.

Do you use all 32 oz. at one time or do you leave it in there until used up?


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

I realize your situation and use may be different than mine...

But, even if I mixed up 32 oz. of fluid spray... I still wouldn't be using hardly any at all. I go out and maybe treat 1-2 weeds a month.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

learnt said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


I use everything up at one time. You can only use 16 oz or whatever amount you need just do the math on your chemical needed.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

learnt said:


> I realize your situation and use may be different than mine...
> 
> But, even if I mixed up 32 oz. of fluid spray... I still wouldn't be using hardly any at all. I go out and maybe treat 1-2 weeds a month.


If you're treating 1-2 weeds a month, why not just pull them?


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> learnt said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Thanks again! I'll take my medicine and mix a small batch each time! Don't want to screw up anything by letting it sit and fester or anything...

@Movingshrub I guess I like a full kill through to the roots? Maybe being a bit overzealous here with the chemical.

I just don't like it when I get weeds that spread by their roots... and then you pick them... and then the little bit of root that you couldn't get sprouts again.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@learnt Works for me. I just considering the time/hassle of mixing up a can and cleaning it out versus yanking it out of the ground.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

learnt said:


> I realize your situation and use may be different than mine...
> 
> But, even if I mixed up 32 oz. of fluid spray... I still wouldn't be using hardly any at all. I go out and maybe treat 1-2 weeds a month.


I use a regular water sprayer from home depot. for my spot treatments. I can make as little as 8oz.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

here you go on the label
Reading your replies, sounds like for your situation is mix the smallest amount needed and just re mix when needed.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

This obviously doen't apply to Celcius, but here's a YouTube video demonstrates a clever way to mix Tenacity for small batches...






Pour the entire bottle of Tenacity concentrate into a 1 gallon tip-n-pour jug of water and store. When mixing a small batch, the final mix rate is 2 to 3 oz. per gallon for 1K sf coverage. How easy is that?

It would be very cool if a similar "liquid concentrate" techique could be used for any Wettable Dry Granule herbicide like Celcius, Certainty, and Prodiamine. Anything that increases my mixing margin of error is good. Unfortunately, the Celcius label implies that it begins to break down within 24 hours after mixing with water. Either that or it turns into organic acid-blood that dissolves titanium like in the _Alien_ movie.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I use these for small jobs around the garden and yard. I label each bottle for only one product so I don't have to worry so much about cleaning old stuff out. Much simpler than dragging out a big hand can for small jobs, then cleaning up afterwards.

https://www.amazon.com/Uineko-All-Purpose-Spraying-Adjustable-Measurements/dp/B07HJ7YTDH/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=spray+bottle&qid=1558626714&s=gateway&sr=8-4

The shelf life is different for different chemicals. Some, like Glyphosate, can be mixed and used over months. Others don't seem to last long at all. One thing that normally applies is that the further your water is from a PH of 7, the quicker the mix will lose effectiveness. So you may want to buffer your water if you are storing it mixed.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> here you go on the label
> Reading your replies, sounds like for your situation is mix the smallest amount needed and just re mix when needed.


I think this is the best answer - and will make me read more closely next time!

The label statement shown here seems to indicate possible degradation of product effectiveness if left unused for too long. Though it's not a direct answer - it's still probably what they're implying.

What I will do is try to test it myself and report back!


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> This obviously doen't apply to Celcius, but here's a YouTube video demonstrates a clever way to mix Tenacity for small batches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: Not trying to lose a finger to Alien-grade acid! Very helpful info though, thank you!

I will most likely purchase a couple of small bottles like you linked... and test Celsius effectiveness (when stored) over the next few months... That's really the only way to know amongst ourselves since there's no direct message indication that mixed-storage is bad.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Are we really allowed to experiment like that, @learnt? I can't think and act independely, you know. We must get it pefect with one attempt every time, right? Talk about rocking the boat!


----------



## jeep4me99 (Apr 11, 2019)

How much water do you mix with Celsius for spot spraying with a ank sprayer?


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

@hsvtoolfool Shoot... I saw a notice on a plant I purchased the other day disallowing propagation. What has the world come to!? Feels like the same sorta thing with these instructions - 'do as your told and don't ask questions!!!'


----------

